
Ask HN: Secure private key generation? - alistproducer2
Would my keys be guaranteed secure if generated my keys on a laptop with wifi disabled (via hardware switch) using either a fresh install of linux and&#x2F;or booting linux from a usb drive?
======
PaulHoule
Not if the management engine is compromised.

